# do you feed your shrimp



## amanda (Jun 23, 2005)

hi there, have 12 amano shrimps read many threads and posts saying don't feed them, but all my algae quickly dissappeared and they don't seem to be getting much left overs from fish.So i give them a couple of peeled peas and every now and again a slice of courgette and an algae tab about once a fortnight.Have read about giving them hikari crab food it apparently helps them harden after shedding anyone else feed there shrimp and with what
thanks in advance


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, I do feed mine. They are such efficient algae eaters that I really wish they wouldn't stress not feeding them as much as they do. It is entirely possible to starve them, or at very least make their lives not as comfortable as it could/should be.


----------



## amanda (Jun 23, 2005)

thanks for quick reply jans how often and what would you feed,i was going to buy some of the crab food but unsure.I have to hide there algae tabs behind rock as my serpae tetra seem to like them also and the peas


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I'm probably not good guide on this as I raise shrimp for the challenge, so yes I feed them. The eat a wide variety of food stuffs from fresh blanched green vegetables to many types of commercially prepared foods.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I also feed my shrimp: Nutrafin Max Spirulina Algae Wafers, crushed not to powder but little bits, Spirulina Flakes, Sweet Potato, Julian Sprung's Sea Vegies (the shredded kind), etc.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The only time not to feed your shrimp is if you have a tank covered in algae, otherwise they need to be feed. Mine Amano's will eat about anything my fish eat.


----------



## Andrew-amano-wannabe (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi i have amano shrimp, but hava an algae problem for them to eat so suffice to say i do not feed mine, i always thought that shrimp could grow smaller just as they can grow larger if that makes sense, when they shed their shells, they can go smaller i seem to remember reading somewhere, as for feeding they will eat anything, including dead fish which helps keep tanks disease free, another reason for loving the little darlings.
PS amanda am from UK aswell, just wondering how much you pay for your amanos, just incase my local shop keeper is ripping me off.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Andrew... Don't know about shrimp "growing smaller" but when they molt they do so to grow larger. I think leaving dead fish in the tank would cause disease rather than prevent it. So it is best to remove dead fish when possible, even though shrimp and fish will eat/pick at them.


----------



## Andrew-amano-wannabe (Jun 29, 2005)

I agree, but i do not leave dead fish in my tank, that said i do not take dying ones out, if a fish is on its last legs, i usually wake to find just its bones the next day, shrimp work fast on an easy meal. As for the growing smaller, i think its the same for all shellfish, i could be wrong will just blame david attenbrough if i am.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

It is possible for a crustacean to "grow smaller" There are documented reports of underfed crustaceans that molt and become smaller lowering their nutritional needs until conditions become better and they grow larger.

From Reefkeeping December 2003 A Spineless Column, by Dr Ronald L Shimek Ph.D. Link



> The crab literally backs out of the old skeleton and leaves it behind. It can either grow or shrink during a molt, generally by about a maximum of about ten percent either way.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Sorry Andrew, did not mean to apply that you left dead fish in your tanks. I just wanted to point out that it is best to remove dead fish if at all possible and not just to leave them laying around for your shrimp to clean up.

gnatster... That is very interesting, was not aware they could decrease in size. This is a good fact to know, thanks.


----------



## amanda (Jun 23, 2005)

hi andrew,sorry i have'nt replied have paid up to £3 for amano the cheapest £1.50 from maidenhead aquatics,there fish are excellent.Don't know if there is one near,if they don't have any in then they will reserve some for you when they get them in stock
amanda


----------



## SAWALLACE (Dec 24, 2004)

trenac said:


> The only time not to feed your shrimp is if you have a tank covered in algae, otherwise they need to be feed. Mine Amano's will eat about anything my fish eat.


I have read that many feed shrimp foods that contain Iodine. I have a ton of algae so I don't bother to feed my shrimp. The only fish I have are otos and SAEs so I don't feed them either so there is no other source of food. I was wondering if it is still a good idea to supplement them occasionally, even though algae is "plentiful?"  If so, what are some good choices?

thanks!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

SAWALLACE said:


> I have read that many feed shrimp foods that contain Iodine. I have a ton of algae so I don't bother to feed my shrimp. The only fish I have are otos and SAEs so I don't feed them either so there is no other source of food. I was wondering if it is still a good idea to supplement them occasionally, even though algae is "plentiful?"  If so, what are some good choices?
> 
> thanks!


My shrimp seem to prefer Hikari Crab Cuisine the most.


----------



## Justikanz (Nov 4, 2005)

I feed my shrimps... Currently feeding Hikari Crab Cruisine and a Japanese shrimp food for CRS for my CRS, cherries and Red-nose... My Yamatos in another tank were fed the normal fish food that I feed their fish companions... I've heard people feed them carrots, sweet potatos etc...

My Red-nose is a separate tank feed on dead fish!... Well, that's cos the tank is in my office and I was not around for several days and the fish died of white spots... The shrimps now turn greenish... Ehh... Diet related colour change?...


----------

